# What do pigeons love to eat?



## TitanicWreck

I enjoy feeding pigeons in my city, and on weekends will often go as far as to bring a 10 pound bag of bird seed to the park, or several loaves of bread...I always feed the pigeons on my way to work...

I have noticed that pigeons seem to favor shelled peanuts and shelled sunflower seeds.
If i drop a pile of peanuts and sunflower seeds, the pigeons will fight amongst themselves, and will eat every seed....

What are some other treats pigeons love to eat? What else can I feed the pigeons?
What shouldn't i feed them?


----------



## John_D

They certainly do like their peanuts, so I bet they really love to see you









We feed city pigeons mostly 'mixed corn' as given to poultry: small grains, corn (maize) and - in some varieties - dried peas. It has the benefit of being relatively inexpensive and nutritious. In the UK that is about equivalent of between 7 and 8 dollars a 32 lb sack.

A real purpose mixed racing pigeon feed - like a high protein economy mix - is even better, of course, as it has a full range of the best ingredients for pigeons.

John


----------



## Skyeking

Hi there,

Thank you so much for caring for our feral flock. I'm sure they look forward to your visits as you continue to care for them.

As John said, pigeon seed is best. Bread is a no-no in their diet.

Yes, for snacks, pigeons love peanuts. Make sure they are raw, as the cooked kind are not good for them.

You can also give them, as a snack only, grated carrots, spinach, and curly kale. These are some of the best vegies for pigeons. Just remember, the vegies can be only a small part of their diet, as pigeon seed is the staple in their diet. cabbage type veggies, like broccoli, cauliflower are also NO-NO's

At first they may show little interest in spinach, as mine did, but before you know it, they are thrashing and throwing it about and eating it! It is lots of fun to watch.The vegies also provide some wonderful minerals and vitamins, C, A, and calcium!

Treesa


----------



## raynjudy

Millet is highly nutritious, so a quality bird mix will suffice.

Still, there are treats--like peanuts! Could I live on Pizza and beer? Is the Pope Catholic?

Bernie loves the following, and binges on select items, from time to time, as his "duds" indicate:

. Thistle Seed
. Dried Split Peas--Yellow or Green
. Lentils
. Turnip Greens--Shredded
. Romaine Lettuce--Shredded
. Thawed, Frozen Veggies--Chopped
. Crumbled Sesame Twigs--From my Stash
. Crumbled Pretzles--From My Stash

Looking for Bernie, one night, I noticed a bag of wild bird thistle seed twitching...

Ping!, Ping!, Ping!, his pretty tail feathers were bobbing up and down... 

Licorice duds followed...

This web site's founder , Carl Gulledge, has an astonishingly beautiful, white and gray pigeon, named Lucky, that adores tea and Honey-Nut Cheerio's!

--Ray


----------

